# A 'quick' visit to the local tackle shop...



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, was just gonna duck in and grab some braid, a few packs of plastics and some jigheads, didn't expect to spend over $200, good thing they gave me a discount.
I think I should be equipped well for a trip out chasing snapper next weekend.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: 
Personally I would only use gulps, 5" in nuke chook or lime tiger if theyre very finicky and if there on the chew some Z man or Snap Backs, cause they last longer. Prefer TT Jig heads. 10lb braid is about right, cant read the size of the leader, but similar size should be OK.
I'm sure the Snapps will be very nervous, let us know how you go. New moons coming up so they should be biting.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

That's why my wife cringes every time I mention that I need to pop into the store for a quick lure. Somehow, I come home with a bag full of gear.

I do love those Z-Man plastics. They are great against the choppy tailors.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Leader line is 20lb flurocarbon. I normally use TT jigheads myself, but the Nitros are just as good imo.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell me, you have plastics with and without juice, any reason for that?

The reason I ask is that I like the flexibility of the powerbait (dry) type plastics but find them hard to find. It seems the gulp type ones with the juice are more popular but I've never understood why when they shrivel up if you leave them in a hook.

I keep a rigged up rod at home and the power baits last on a hook for well over a year without going stiff.

You have both there, whats the story?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

The gulps have produced when I couldn't get a touch on the non-scented plastics, so yeh, it's nice to have something that lasts, and can be left rigged, but when they're not producing any action I switch to the gulps. They will last ok if they don't get too much abuse and go back in the bag. I usually keep an empty packet and put all the used gulps in that for reuse rather than putting them back in with fresh ones to avoid contamination.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i had a day on the snapper where i threw gulp jerkshads, powerbait and some oddball plastics i had in the box. in the end i only got fish on 110mm flickbaits in pilly colour. good luck on your outing mate


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll tell you a little thing that has been working for me as of late... Zman lures with S-factor  Grab a pack of Squidgies in the pro range and take the S-factor out and smear it on the Zman.

I love Zman lures, I caught a few barracuda on them the other day and they were unharmed, bloody sensational!

P.S. You think a single trip to the tackle shop is bad? Try working in one! I have no money :lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> P.S. You think a single trip to the tackle shop is bad? Try working in one!


That would just frustrate me.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> well over a year without going stiff


  
 I understand you can get little blue pills that might help.


----------

